# Rhinelander Litter



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

Had a litter of rhines born yesterday. The mother rejected the litter after we cleaned the placenta and blood out of the nest a few hours later since the whole thing was damp and the babies were scattered. The second we placed the nest back in (we didn't really change anything, just cleaned the shavings underneath the hair/hay) she started grabbing the sides of the nest with her mouth and jumping in it and slamming her front feet into the hay. After hearing the babies scream we took them out, then tried a second time once she calmed down, only to have her do the same thing.

Granted, I'm not mad at the doe, she's only had one prior litter and that was a long time ago (...about 7 or so months). Plus she's a down right sweetheart with us.

But, We pulled a bit more hair from her, and the babies are in a cage of their own. Until I have another doe with a litter (hopefully in another 2 days), I'll hand feed them to her....

*Sigh* Pics will be posted later today. :biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2010)

ray:


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope that they do well and that the other doe will take the babies!  Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures. 

How many babies is there?


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

There is 5 total. 2 sports and 3 marked.  Will get pics up tonight they are just too cute!


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

Pictures!

They were such wigglebuns that it was terribly hard to get anything semi-decent. 

Group:






Two Sports (they are HUGE):







and the three marked babies(black is the only clear marking on them, within the next few days the orange will come through):










**This one will have the most orange








:biggrin:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2010)

What does Sport mean? Are Rhinelanders just a broken Harlequin? I love this breed and the babies are so cute, but I'd love to learn more about them!


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, Claire.
Rhinelander are basically broken harles. =D And I believe that they also get charlies? I know spots do. X3 although I hated the look of sport spots... But I'm sure that Rhinelander sports are much prettier.

Oh, a sport means a solid/'self' kinda, marked breed. Like an english spot self would be a solid black, blue, all those colors. A rhinelander sport is a harlequin.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 13, 2010)

Gorgeous babies! I always wondered what rhinelander babies looked like. Good luck with the litter, they look strong enough to handle it.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep Rhines can get sports (solid and they are called "self"s in english spots) Charlies (no spots on either side) and even "marked" or "false" charlies (some spoting on the sides but not meeting the minimum 3 spots on each for showing.

The rhinelander is in a way a broken harlie, since the breed originated from the harlequin and checkered giant.  I know I get more comments that Connie (the sport doe that is the mother of this litter) looks a heck of a lot more like a Harlequin then a rhinelander!


> Gorgeous babies! I always wondered what rhinelander babies looked like. Good luck with the litter, they look strong enough to handle it.


Thanks, and I'm hoping they stay strong. One of the marked babies isn't as active as the rest of the litter, and I'm hoping that letting it nurse a tad bit longer than the other will pick it's energy up a little bit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2010)

love the pictures--just wondering how they are doing?


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

They are doing good.  I just finished cleaning them down with a soft cloth and a dab of warm water, and also started working on their bathroom habits (well, they started I had to help finish  ). I pulled a bit more hair from the doe to make their nest a bit softer and to keep the warmth in, but other than that they are starting to get a bit of fuzz in and are quite active.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't see any pics at the moment (stupid school computer) but can't wait to see them when I get home!


----------



## viciousalice (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh no, they are just too cute!


----------



## butsy (Oct 14, 2010)

CUTE !


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 17, 2010)

Just an update, the litter is going strong, babies are very active and are feeding well. Their side markings are all coming in nicely, currently we have 2 marked babies that are looking very nice, a marked baby that may be lacking a bit of orange, and then the two sports.  More pics will be up soon.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 18, 2010)

Update: RIP little one.

Lost a baby today.  I went to check on them when I got home from work and found one that had dug it's way away from the others into a corner. It was squeaking and so cold that I knew it wasn't going to make it. Either way, I tried everything I could think of but the poor little one didn't have any fight left. It was the runt of the litter but I still feel so bad.

The others are going along strong though, coats are starting to really come in and they're appetites are growing by the second.


----------

